# Flatpedals gesucht



## Dinisaurier (30. Juni 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

zurzeit besitze ich folgende Flatpedals: SIXPACK-RACING Vegas Nylon Pedale 
(https://www.canyon.com/de-de/gear/c...sixpack-racing-vegas-nylon-pedale/170197.html)

Es dauert allerdings immer mehrere Versuche bis ich stabil und bequem auf den Pedalen stehe. Mein Gedanke momentan ist der, dass das an der Größe der Pedale liegt, da ich eine Menge Möglichkeiten habe, meinen Fuß zu positionieren (vor allem nach rechts und links). Könnt ihr mir schmalere Pedale empfehlen? Sonstige Voraussetzung wäre Griffigkeit auf Trails und ein Wunschkriterium wäre geringes Gewicht. Habe Schuhgröße 39-40, eigentlich gar nicht soo klein  

Liebe Grüße
Dinisaurier

P.s. Bitte keine Klickies


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2019)

"Plattformgröße: 105 x 94 mm"

Übermäßig breit sind die doch garnicht? Kann mir schlecht vostellen, dass es wirklich an der Breite liegen sollte.

Meine On-Up Pedale haben eine Größe von 115x105mm, und die Hope eine Größe von 100x100mm. Mit beiden habe ich bei Schuhgröße 38-39 das Problem nicht.

Welche Schuhe hast du denn? Vielleicht liegt es ja an der Sohle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (1. Juli 2019)

Wie lange fährst du schon und wie lange Flatpedals?


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Juli 2019)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es an der Größe der Plattform liegt- im Gegenteil; ich fahre lieber größere als kleinere. Ich fahre auch One-Up Pedale, nachdem die Hope F20, die ich eigentlich wollte, nicht lieferbar waren. Für die Wartezeit hat der Bikehändler mir die One Up geliehen und montiert und ich habe sie behalten . Vielleicht kannst Du bei Bekannten oder einem Händler Deines Vertrauens verschiedene Pedale testen?

Evtl. sind die Pins  zu kurz?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juli 2019)

Die verlinkten Pedale hatte ich ne Zeitlang, der Grip ist durch den ausgeprägten Knubbel in der Mitte etwas eingeschränkt, auch wenn die Pins höllisch scharf sind. Ich hatte mir die Pins weiter rausgedreht (mit etwas Gewalt geht das).
Es gibt aber bessere Pedale, die nicht diesen Knubbel haben (zB Kona Wahwah oder den entsprechenden Chinaklon davon, oder Oneup, oder CB Stamp). Preis von 16.50€ bis 165€ alles möglich.


----------



## lucie (1. Juli 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Welche Schuhe hast du denn? Vielleicht liegt es ja an der Sohle?



Wäre auch meine Vermutung. Je nach Profil der Sohle kann es sein, dass der Schuh nicht in jeder Position vernünftig auf den Pins/dem Pedal steht.
Mach doch mal ein Foto vom Sohlenprofil. Solltest Du Five Ten fahren, wüßte ich jetzt nicht, woran es liegen könnte.
Fahre One Up und CB Stamp 7 in Large trotz Minischuhgröße 38  und habe mit den 510 immer perfekten Grip. 
Sicher steht der Fuß nicht immer gleich perfekt auf dem Pedal, aber das ist dann wohl auch manchmal Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## Dinisaurier (1. Juli 2019)

Danke für euren Input. Also ich fahre tatsächlich Five Ten. Daran liegt es daher vermutlich nicht. Auf einem Testbike stand ich auf einem wesentlich kleineren Pedal und hatte direkt einen guten Halt, hab aber natürlich nicht daran gedacht, drauf zu schauen  Ich werde mal die Pins etwas rausdrehen und euch berichten, ob sich was tut. Es ist allerdings auch gar nicht unbedingt der fehlende Halt, sondern dass sich meine Position irgendwie unbequem anfühlt und ich dann paar mal umsetze, bevor ich es als bequem empfinde.

Ich fahre seit ca. 2 Monaten MTB und bin davor auch nichts gefahren. Daher habe ich keine Vergleichswerte.

Wenn ich mir meine Sixpack Pedale betrachte, liegt es vielleicht auch wirklich an dem Knubbel. Darauf werde ich beim Fahren mal achten. Danke für den Hinweis @cxfahrer


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juli 2019)

Das Problem besteht bei den meisten Plastepedalen. 
Bei meinen aktuellen Chesterklonen hab ich paar Millimeter vor dem Knubbel links und rechts noch nen Pin gesetzt, in das Plastik etwas kleineres Loch bohren und den Pin mit Druck einschrauben. Ideal welche mit breiterem Kopf, oder dickere Madenschrauben. 

Oder einfach gute Alupedale kaufen (s. O.). Bei Pedalen gibt es immer Kompromisse, aber sicher stehen ist das AO.


----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2019)

Dinisaurier schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings auch gar nicht unbedingt der fehlende Halt, sondern dass sich meine Position irgendwie unbequem anfühlt und ich dann paar mal umsetze, bevor ich es als bequem empfinde.



Das hört sich nun so an, als würdest du beim Aufsteigen einfach den Fuß "falsch" aufsetzen. Also kein Problem des Pedals sondern ein Problem der Fahrtechnik.
Passiert jedem mal, vor allem wenn man im Gelände hastig oder fehlender Balance aufsteigen muss/will. Mit mehr Übung passiert es aber irgendwann seltener, und wenn es doch passiert geht mit mehr Übung das Repositionieren des Fußes auch automatisch.

Kleinere Pedale werden das nicht besser machen. Ganz im Gegenteil, mit kleineren Pedalen hättest du vermutlich sogar eher mehr Problem weil du das Pedal vielleicht nicht ganz erwischst, wenn du den Fuß falsch aufsetzt und dann nur halb drauf stehst. Und gegen einen verdreht oder falsch aufgesetzten Fuß hilft das letztendlich auch nicht, wenn das Pedal früher "zu Ende" ist, es erhöht dann nur die Notwendigkeit sofort den Fuß umzusetzen.

Wenn dir generell der Halt auf den Pedalen reicht, dann lass erst mal alles so wie es ist und übe das Aufsteigen und Losfahren im Gelände mehr. Idealzustand ist, dass du dich nicht vom Boden abstoßen und Schwung aufnehmen musst und dann den zweiten Fuß hastig aufsetzen musst um stabil loszufahren, sondern dass es reicht das vordere Pedal eine viertel Umdrehung runter zu drücken und du mit dem daraus resultierenden Schwung in aller Ruhe den anderen Fuß aufs Pedal stellen kannst. Endstufe ist dann, dass du bei gezogener Bremse im Trackstand beide Füße auf den Pedalen platzieren und danach erst losfahren kannst. Also: Balanceübungen!

Hinsichtlich des Materials: 
Generell sorgt nicht eine keinere Standfläche (im Gegenteil!) sondern eine flachere Bauhöhe der Pedale dafür, dass es sich "besser"/stabiler anfühlt beim Fahren. Wenn das Pedal eher dicker aufbaut steht man höher über der Rotationsachse, was sich kippliger anfühlt. Wie Plateauschuhe halt  
Auch was @cxfahrer über den "Knubbel" in der Mitte sagt ist ein wichtiger Punkt: gute Pedale haben eine konkave Form und sind in der Mitte eher dünner als an den Rändern. Das erhöht den Grip, weil sich die Schuhsohle etwas durchbiegt und sich damit die außenliegenden Pins besser in der Sohle verkeilen können.
In den beiden Punkten sind deine aktuellen Pedale sicherlich verbesserungswürdig. Nicht jedoch hinsichtlich der Breite, die ist im Marktvergleich eh schon auf der kleineren Seite.


----------



## Dinisaurier (2. Juli 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Das hört sich nun so an, als würdest du beim Aufsteigen einfach den Fuß "falsch" aufsetzen. Also kein Problem des Pedals sondern ein Problem der Fahrtechnik.
> Passiert jedem mal, vor allem wenn man im Gelände hastig oder fehlender Balance aufsteigen muss/will. Mit mehr Übung passiert es aber irgendwann seltener, und wenn es doch passiert geht mit mehr Übung das Repositionieren des Fußes auch automatisch.
> 
> Kleinere Pedale werden das nicht besser machen. Ganz im Gegenteil, mit kleineren Pedalen hättest du vermutlich sogar eher mehr Problem weil du das Pedal vielleicht nicht ganz erwischst, wenn du den Fuß falsch aufsetzt und dann nur halb drauf stehst. Und gegen einen verdreht oder falsch aufgesetzten Fuß hilft das letztendlich auch nicht, wenn das Pedal früher "zu Ende" ist, es erhöht dann nur die Notwendigkeit sofort den Fuß umzusetzen.
> ...



Ich glaube, da hast da gar nicht Unrecht. Ich werde weiter fleißig üben und vielleicht hin und wieder meinen Fuß auf andere Pedale setzen bevor ich ins Blaue hinein irgendetwas kaufe. Trackstand üben steht auch ganz oben auf meiner Liste 

@Perlenkette Übst du mit mir?  Mir wurde zugetragen, dass du in Aachen unterwegs bist. Dort bin ich ab August wieder und suche dann ein wenig Anschluss


----------



## Perlenkette (5. Juli 2019)

Aber sicher doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

